# αφαιρετισμός στη μαγειρική



## surfmadpig (Sep 28, 2016)

Αφαιρετισμός στη γκουρμέ μαγειρική;

"Τα καλύτερα πιάτα μου ήταν τα πιο αφαιρετικά. Προσπαθούσα να μαγειρεύω αφαιρετικά αλλά δεν τα κατάφερνα, πάντα έκανα μια επιπλέον σάλτσα, έναν πουρέ, μια γαρνιτούρα, και όλα αυτά τα χρειαζόμουν διότι δεν είχα τις γνώσεις για να είμαι αφαιρετικός." 

Εδώ το θέμα νομίζω ότι είναι το τι εννοεί... deconstructed δεν νομίζω να είναι διότι εκείνα είναι αποδομημένα. 

Να είναι minimalism; Έχει μια λογική αλλά πιο πάνω γράφει ότι ο μινιμαλισμός του άρεζε πάντοτε... Ίσως δηλαδή εάν εννοούσε το ίδιο να χρησιμοποιούσε την ίδια λέξη;

[Σημείωση, εδώ στην ουσία έχουμε μετάφραση από συνέντευξη που δόθηκε στα Αγγλικά αλλά μου παραδόθηκε στα Ελληνικά για να ξαναγίνει Αγγλικά...]

Edit: Νομίζω ότι όντως εννοεί minimalism αλλά δεν θα ήταν κακή και μια επιβεβαίωση :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2016)

Κι εγώ αυτό καταλαβαίνω :) Το άλλο είναι «αποδομημένο», ξέρεις, αυτό που σου φέρνουν αλλού τη μπεσαμέλ, αλλού τον κιμά κι αλλού τα μακαρόνια


----------



## pontios (Sep 29, 2016)

To restrained ταιριάζει εδώ; 

restrained cooking or restrained cooking style?

Δεν ξέρω αν αντιστοιχεί με το minimalist cooking style ή minimalism in cooking;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2016)

Η ακριβής μετάφραση είναι abstract, εδώ.


----------



## pontios (Sep 29, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ, Palavra.

Εξέλαβα τον όρο ως "subtractive/subtractivism" (= "less is more" = the opposite of additive = the paring down or minimalising? - is there such a word? = minimalism of sorts), και γι αυτό κατέληξα με το restrained (less is more/holding back).

Probably the opposite is true, then, with abstract cooking (but I didn't find a definitive explanation of this style) --
It's all very sketchy -- it sounds like we are abandoning recipes and just winging it?

Maybe freestyle cooking or creative cooking?....I'm not even sure if there'd be any google results for these terms, let alone their culinary meaning?


Sorry, I've had some free time and I've been posting too much ...last couple of days. Less is more - note to self.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2016)

Θα μας πει και η surfmadpig, ωστόσο εδώ από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω ο ομιλητής δεν χρησιμοποιεί αυστηρή μαγειρική ορολογία, εννοεί μάλλον ότι προσπαθούσε να είναι τα πιάτα του απλά, χωρίς πολλά στοιχεία να τα βαραίνουν.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Θα μας πει και η surfmadpig, ωστόσο εδώ από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω ο ομιλητής δεν χρησιμοποιεί αυστηρή μαγειρική ορολογία, εννοεί μάλλον ότι προσπαθούσε να είναι τα πιάτα του απλά, χωρίς πολλά στοιχεία να τα βαραίνουν.



Αυτό καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ, γι' αυτό μου άρεσε το restrained του Πόντιου, αφού το «μινιμαλιστικό» έχει ήδη καπαρωθεί. Συγκρατημένο, χωρίς πολλά πολλά να το πνίγουν και να το βαραίνουν. Αρκεί να μη γίνει strained, ζορισμένο. Εκτός αν είναι τίποτα ζυμαρικά, οπότε συνήθως τα θέλω strained, αν και τα σώζουμα δε με χαλούνε όταν είναι σκιουφιχτά ή φρέσκα τα ζυμαρικά.

Subtractive cooking: σκέτη από γιουβέτσι.

Strained cooking: ζουμί σκέτο.

Unrestrained cooking: *turducken*. Winging it, as Pontios said.

Abstract cooking, à la Matisse: 



SBE said:


> Το αυθεντικό, νουβελκουζινάτο τουρντούκενο είναι σαν αυτό της φωτογραφίας. Διακρίνονται οι μικροί κύβοι πουλερικού, εγκλωβισμένοι μαζί με τη σαλάτα σε ζελέ με εσάνς λουκανικογέμισης, ενώ το πιάτο διακοσμείται με πατάτες χρωματισμένες με κράνμπερι σος.
> 
> Ο σεφ λέει ότι με 1,5 κιλό μπορεί μια οικογένεια να τρώει μήνες, οπότε το πιάτο θα πρέπει να μετονομαστεί σε μήνεστρωνε.



Sketchy indeed.  Των φρονίμων τα παιδιά πριν πεινάσουν τρώνε.


----------



## pontios (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm drooling, daeman. :):)

Yes, I think Palavra is on the right track with simple cooking using few ingredients. 
Simple, smart and elegant cooking (not fancy schmancy) with few ingredients, a clever and harmonious marriage of flavours where each ingredient is allowed to "sing (or zing)" and is not lost in a mishmash (as you say above), and where one or two ingredients are allowed to become the heroes of the dish.


----------



## pontios (Sep 30, 2016)

Just adding --- re: "hero of the dish": I should explain, it's a phrase that's really caught on down under the last few years.

So much so, that.

(the) hero of the dish = (the) highlight of the dish

hero - to highlight; to give prominence to (something). The verbal use of the word hero is another term, like cook, that will be familiar to fans of Masterchef: ‘your dish must hero the stone fruit’ (or the pork belly, or the pickled cucumber). In a culinary context it is related to the expression ‘the hero of the dish’, used from at least the mid-2000s. Even a humble ingredient can be a hero: ‘The toast in particular is heralded as the hero of the dish - chunky, grainy, and deliciously nutty.’ (Sunday Star-Times, Auckland, 5 May 2013) To hero as a verb has been used in marketing contexts for a couple of years, and has become commonplace in Australian cooking shows in 2015. It is crossing over into reality renovation shows too: ‘The kitchen is heroing the splashback.’


----------



## cougr (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm late as usual but It seems that the term that surfmadpig is looking for is "subtraction". Typically used in phrases such as: "cooking by subtraction", "subtraction cooking", "cuisine of subtraction" etc.


----------



## pontios (Oct 3, 2016)

cougr said:


> I'm late as usual but It seems that the term that surfmadpig is looking for is "subtraction". Typically used in phrases such as: "cooking by subtraction", "subtraction cooking", "cuisine of subtraction" etc.



Yes. Also, "subtractive cooking" philosophy/style/method, as daeman pointed out ,.. Adopting the subtractivist approach to cooking. I tried to think of a one word alternative to this with "restrained"- looking for something that isn't an "ism"- but I'm not sure how successful a term it would be here - if it clearly alludes to "minimalism".
I also noticed quite a few google articles on "less is more"cooking style/method/philosophy, which would be readily understood cf subtractivism which is quite a clunky and esoteric term.
Bottom line ... Subtractivism philosophy.


----------



## pontios (Oct 3, 2016)

I meant .. Bottom line - it has to do with applying subtractivism to cooking... Last line.


----------

